# Advice please



## Wounded healer (May 6, 2020)

I have been given this watch by a neighbour.It goes OK but the strap is a tad too small for me.

I tried to put a NATO strap on but the spring bar is too close to the watch case and won't thread through.

Can I please ask for help. Can I buy extra links , if so, what do I search for and where do I look? I don't even know if lengthening it is even an option.

If not, what other bracelet can I use? As mentioned the NATO was too thick to pass, but tbh it's quite thin in my opinion.

This is a nice unusual watch and it seems a shame to put it back in its box


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry, I can't help with the bracelet, though I'm sure someone else will be able to. However- nice backside shot, what about the face...?!


----------



## Wounded healer (May 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice Seiko, Good to have its box too.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

You can get extenders, but I don't think Cousins sell the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Wounded healer (May 6, 2020)

Sorry, who is Cousins and what one are you thinking of?


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Thats a cool watch, it does look tight, but would using a curved spring bar help to give you a bit more room to thread a Nato through?

Cousins sell all sorts, their 1 Colour - Nato Style straps are quite thin, the also sell curved spring bars.

Cheers


----------



## Wounded healer (May 6, 2020)

Thank you, I'll contact them and see if they can help


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

What are the ????-???? numbers/letters on the case back?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Wounded healer said:


> Thank you, I'll contact them and see if they can help


 That'll be a first. :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You should be able to find a correctly sized clasp extender at Cousins UK...https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/extenders-for-3-fold-clasp-covers

You can sometimes find them on ebay, too. They are a quick and easy way to extend a bracelet when original spare links are no longer available.

This is how they fit. The extender fits to the end of the clasp cover with a springbar...it should add about an extra 1/2" to 3/4" of length, and there are also 4 micro adjustment holes. These pics are of a Seiko 7T32 that I had and needed to extend.

The extender.










It fits to the end of the clasp cover...this particular clasp cover was very short.










When fitted correctly, it looks like this...


----------



## Wounded healer (May 6, 2020)

RoddyJB
Sorry for a late reply. The numbers on the back are, 6119 6400

I've been in touch with Seiko UK again and apparently Seiko Holland have a couple of original links to send me. 
If this comes off, fine. If not I'll get the extension

I can see me getting hooked. It's a good job I haven't money to burn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

